# help valuing frame



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I have a mxl molteni that I've used for maybe 4 seasons w/ 60 st and 58.7 TT. I'm going to try riding a 58 pinarello for a while and see if I like the smaller bike, I'm starting to think the mxl is just a little overbig for me.

If I decide to sell it, any idea what a fair price would be? It's in decent used shape with plenty of paint chips and scuffs and such from normal usage but otherwise a nice sound and straight bike.










Still beats kids in the sprint when it wants to










usually...


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

FWIW, I sold a NOS MXL Molteni for $1600 last Dec. It went quickly. Gita was asking the same price when they had them available. Who knows what it would have went for on EBAY, more or less?? 
Naturally, yours is used, but a coveted frameset. I'm no expert but I would hazard a guess of 800-1200.
Curious what others have to say?
P.S.
You may want to think twice before selling that gem.


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

I agree with $800-1200 range that Cannibal cites, but a lot will depend on a more detailed descrip of overall condition...It appears to be very well taken care of but some will be turned off by too much missing paint, scratches or dents. Lastly, given that yours is a larger frame, the demand will be slightly less given that the most common sizes range from 54-58 cm. Regardless, if you post the frame soon I am sure you will have success given that spring is here and buyers are motivated by nice whether.
Good luck, EM3


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

OK, thankls that's about what I was thinking too. If memory serves, I paid 1200 for it in nearly new shape, but I have gotten a lot of use out of it since purchase.

I need to sit on it for a little while and be sure that a smaller frame feels better. I had a 58 corsra before that really was more my size, but I do like the stiffer constructionof the MXL.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

By the way, do 58 NOS MXL's still exist? I'd enjoy one of those for sure.

I am excited about my new used Pinarello though, it's called the Opera and is made of steel with a carbon fork and rear triangle. I've never had a bike with a carbon anything!


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*doubtful*



jroden said:


> By the way, do 58 NOS MXL's still exist? I'd enjoy one of those for sure.
> 
> I am excited about my new used Pinarello though, it's called the Opera and is made of steel with a carbon fork and rear triangle. I've never had a bike with a carbon anything!


 Generally speaking, I'd say no they don't exist, and if they do, they're a rare and endangered species. Unless there's another bike shop like Queens (Rashid) out there with a stockpile of NOS Merckx frames or a private owner who bought one years ago, but never built it up. The Merckx factory is depleted of all steel frames. Well, let me recant that remark by surmising that I'm sure Eddy has a few select frames left for himself and special friends/clients.
If you're going to find one, it will probably be on Ebay or from info. found in this forum.
I hope the Pinarello measures up to the MXL, the steel "gold standard" imho. At least it has a sizing advantage as a preliminary evaluation.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*so lemme tell ya a story from a few years back*

I've been looking for an MXL and I find one in Molteni at this bike shop in Oregon. I call to make the order, "Sorry it has been sold"
a year passes or longer and I see this MXL in Molteni on ebay. I contact the seller, yes he bought it from same said bike shop. I bid, but miss the end of the auction to some guy named jroden.

j if you decide to sell, lemme know. I think I deserve right of first refusal

maybe we can work a trade, I might have something that will work for ya


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> I've been looking for an MXL and I find one in Molteni at this bike shop in Oregon. I call to make the order, "Sorry it has been sold"
> a year passes or longer and I see this MXL in Molteni on ebay. I contact the seller, yes he bought it from same said bike shop. I bid, but miss the end of the auction to some guy named jroden.
> 
> j if you decide to sell, lemme know. I think I deserve right of first refusal
> ...


Good, I'm glad you posted. The frame is in good shape, the paint is pretty banged up, I did not baby the bike but it hasn't seen any road salt or airplane travel.

I think my corsa with a 58 seat tube and 58 top tope was really more my size, the seat and head tubes on this bike are a little long, I find myself not riding in the drops much. I have been riding my cross bike the last couple weeks to see how I like the shorter top tube and it feel pretty good, the pinarello comes in tomorrow so I'll ride it a couple days and see if I get a sore neck.

When you say work a trade what do you have around? I really like the Merckx, I hate to sell it but it's just a bike at the end of the day. I'd enjoy another Merckx, perhaps not something as soft as a Corsa, but perhaps. The prices are kind of crazy of the old steel bikes lately.

In any event, shoot me an email in a week john (at) johnroden.net and we'll chit chat


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

and PS, I have an irrational desire for a steel colnago with chrome lugs and a swoopy paint job


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

freaking pinarello was too small. I'd like a 58 x 58, but I'm not holding my breath, so I'll build the old tall boy back up. Crap.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

There are worse afflictions in life to suffer with.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*is an earthquake an affliction?*



HigherGround said:


> There are worse afflictions in life to suffer with.


How about an earthquake of > 5.0 just hit So. Cal at approx. 20:45 hrs tonight. I just got home from work. Actually, I was in transit and I didn't feel a thing. My wife runs out of the front door as I'm locking our car upon arrival. She says, "we just had an explosive earthquake and your two bikes stand holder on the wall fell down."
I had the Molteni Corsa Extra and the MXL on that stand. I ran into my room to see both bikes and the stand on the ground. I was crushed! Expecting the worst, I was relieved to find both bikes in relatively unscathed condition. The handlebars of the Corsa E. were askew, but that was it based on visual inspection. I will have to test ride each bike to finalize if there are any alignment issues.
Excrement happens! Plan B in progress to store bikes securely if another act of God occurs.


----------

